# Oro mas barato en otros paises



## Kypsa (3 Nov 2011)

Se que en otros países el oro es mas barato como la india y países de áfrica , pero no por su valor si no por la conversión de moneda euro a la moneda del país , entonces estoy interesado en ir a compra oro a otro país alguien ha ido o sabe de alguien que ha hecho esto muchas gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Nov 2011)

Yo creo que es mas barato no por la conversion de divisas, sino mas bien por otra cosa. Preguntale a los turcos por ejemplo cuanto kilataje tiene su oro.


----------



## pepecuco (3 Nov 2011)

si no sabes que el oro vale lo mismo aqui que el kuala lumpur o la patagonia, mejor no compres, te venderan cobre...


----------



## fff (3 Nov 2011)

Por lo poco que se, se que el premium no va por paises sino por tiendas... como dice pepecuco, el oro es independiente del pais. Si en un pais lo empiezan a dar más barato, se acaba antes de avisar


----------



## mk73 (3 Nov 2011)

Según me han comentado sería Bélgica. Tampoco lo he comprobado por lo que me han dicho o he oido de coleccionistas, inversores de aqui. 

Desde luego Francia, NO. En monedas de oro, corrientes, los precios son muy caros en comparación por ejs España.

En plata, Alemanía.


----------



## erlucdelahe (4 Nov 2011)

El oro es como el petroleo se cotiza de forma internacional.


----------



## Windsock (4 Nov 2011)

En esto como en todo puedes sacar márgenes negociando.
Cuando más engañes al primo, más ganas (tiendas COMPRO ORO, que deberían llamarse ROBO ORO).
Si ves un agujero ventajoso donde ganar un 3% comprando aquí y vendiendo allá, el lícito y posible, si aseguras calidad y posibilidad real de venta.
Para que ese 3% sera rentable, olvídate de invertir 100 EUR o 1.000 EUR, porque el esfuerzo/riesgo no merece la pena.

Si ves un agujero ventajoso donde ganar un 10% o más, huye. Es una trampa. Es "to farso".


----------

